# How about them 49ers?



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi boys, with my working season almost over, I'll be back on until spring. Too bad the Pack gave another one away to Buffalo today or they both would be 4-4. Oh well, they'll be tied after next weekends game
MOB


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Vikings just need to work a few things...

1. Catching Passes

2. Touchdown or Two

3. Turnovers

Hope they can bring the force against the Packers!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is Troy Williamson putting himself in the doghouse or what????Why would any QB throw him the ball.He drops 2-3 EVERY game.

Will be interesting to see how long Chilli keeps going with BJ.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Ken whats the deal with the rookie QB we drafted is he hurt if he is that will play a big part in the desicion.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He did have some knee problems but I think it is just a fact that they don't want to throw a rookie QB to the wolves.Most likely BJ will continue to play.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Wouldn't #4 be....defend the passing game of the opponets??


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Did the Vikings play catch with Williamson BEFORE the draft? If so did he catch the ball THEN? Did they possibly look at some college film? Does he have mittens on? Why is it teams draft these track stars and think that they can turn them all into football players? How about a set of hands to go with the feet next time eh' Vikes. :eyeroll: I'll take the Chris Carter/Randy Moss combo back anyday, and I don't care if Moss heads to the locker room with 10 minutes left to play just to puff up his dew. :fro:


----------

